# Exercise



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

When you pick up your 8 week old Cockerpoo... how do you know how much to exercise her?

I know she won't be able to be properly walked until around 14 weeks when she's had all her jabs so what do you do in the meantime?

After this time how often do you take them out and for long long and how far?

Cheers
Victoria x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi
bet you cant wait
puppys need play then toileting then napping so until you take them out
it will prob be half hour to an hour play etc
then just start off walking for about 15 min twice a day
little and often and let them have time out or they become tired and teasy
toilet them after every nap and play session
when we 1st started taking boycie out he would wait and do potty back home cos we had him house trained within a week..
but he got it sorted in the end..
good luck
marzy


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Max is now 4 months and a wk..... I luv walking him for about 20 mins get him tired before i go to work this way he stops whining and crying before i leave to work.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Until you can take her out, you are limited to play at home. We did lots of throwing toys and balls for fetch and Dylan picked that up really quickly. Also early recall and heel training and getting him used to wearing a lead. Once vaccinated I started walks around 30 mins a day, on a long line so I could check his recall and then off-lead within a week as I could see that he wasn't going anywhere more than a few feet from me! By about 6 months Dylan seemed fine with 45 mins to an hour, twice a day if you can do it. It really depends on your circumstances and lifestyle. From the dog's point of view, the more the better!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ditto really, before you can go out they'll play while they are awake really inside or in your garden if its secure. Mable keeps up with Wilf and goes for at least an hour off lead if you're throwing a ball she'll stop if she's had enough if you're walking off lead then she'll slow down ... but really she keeps going. When Wilf was little he tired alot earlier and you just know and you'll just build it up probably without realising it ... have you reserved a pup now Victoria x


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

My vet told me that the rule of thumb up until a year is - five minutes per month(age) at any one session. So for Betty who is six months, I take her for a walk of lasting approx 30 minutes. You can walk as often as you like but not for any longer (apparantly). The reason behind this is that if you walk them too much in one go it could lead to arthritis as they get older. 

Betty is full of beans and could easily walk for longer, however, I have tried to stick more or less to this. The funny thing with Betty is that on a walk she runs like a demon and bounces around but when she gets home whilst she is lively she is not energetic lively (if you get my drift)

Jane


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I ve read that as well Jane but you just think they ll know whta they can do... obviously dont run them into the ground and I just felt that a pup in the wild would have to move for more than the recommended amount and if Mable did nt have as long and only had 30 mins she'd be charging round the furniture or garden x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I did lots of training, fetch, and general rough housing with 'Lo before she could go on walks. D also was very helpful by playing with her a lot.


I would walk two miles with 'Lo and D, both off leash and running almost the full way sense 'Lo was 12 weeks.

What I've heard is that forced exercise (jogging or biking, not walking) is bad, because to much hard exercise before the growth plates close is bad for them. Exercise that's free of restraint though, is supposed to be fine because the dog shouldn't exert themselves to much if they have the option. The one limit was to much running on a hard grounds. Cement or rocks should be avoided because it puts much more stress on the body then soft ground like grass or sand.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jane said:


> Hi,
> 
> My vet told me that the rule of thumb up until a year is - five minutes per month(age) at any one session. So for Betty who is six months, I take her for a walk of lasting approx 30 minutes. You can walk as often as you like but not for any longer (apparantly). The reason behind this is that if you walk them too much in one go it could lead to arthritis as they get older.
> 
> ...


that rule is for big dogs but even then it can increase issues with growing pains as they aren't getting to stretch the ligaments properly, so the bones grow faster than the ligaments are stretch. this leads to vet trips as the dog limps.(not a long term thing but causes discomfert during groth)
so they need to get time to run so they can stretch out ligaments so this doesn't happen. 

you will learn quickly what you puppy can handle, just watch them if they get quiet head home, take note of how long or how far you went before the pup gets tiered, and shorten or lengthen accordingly.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice guys. I haven't yet reserved my pup but i've sent my deposit off. Think they have a couple of pregnant bitches at the mo so i should have my pup around the end of July. Soooo excited!!

Another question i have... did any of you have cats before getting your pup? How did your cat accept the pup? Did it take long to make friends? Are they friends?

We have 2 pedigree cats who live indoors 24/7. I think they will be fine and adjust ok but my husband is quite worried


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh exciting... I haven't got a cat but a few people have if you do a search theres been a thread recently where itsbeen discussed x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> Another question i have... did any of you have cats before getting your pup? How did your cat accept the pup? Did it take long to make friends? Are they friends?
> 
> We have 2 pedigree cats who live indoors 24/7. I think they will be fine and adjust ok but my husband is quite worried


'Lo grew up around two cats, she likes to lick their noses (they pull back in a horrified yet bored way lol) mostly they just ignore each other. Our more playful cat would grab them and kick and bite in play, but the dogs would freak out so he mostly stopped lol. 

The main problem with cats and dogs is litter boxes and food.

The litter box _must _be where the dog can't get it, dogs love cat poo. Cat food is bad for dogs over time so that needs to be out of reach too. One way I've heard works great is to have a little used room and put a low gate in the door, and the food/water/litter in there, so the cats have a safe room all to themselves. There are also litter boxes that open at the top, or furniture that has a cavity for putting a litter box in. 

Many cat's wont smack a dog even when it's begging for it, so you'll need to be watchful and get the pup for over stepping it's bounds if the cat won't. Most common are too much licking and following (tell the cat runs or walks away) pulling on them, barking at them while their up high, and chasing them.

What breeds are your cats? We had a champion brown marble bengal male, and a domestic shorthair seal links point male.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Enneirda

Yes, we've already been thinking about the food and litter situation. We got a stair gate so that the cats can have the upstairs all the time and puppy will be kept downstairs away from food and litter. Our two cats are British Shorthair Silver Tabbies like on the Whiskas advert. They're B.E.A.utiful!!!


----------

